# majoring in photography?



## er111a (Mar 29, 2010)

would it be a good idea


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 29, 2010)

Well...


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 29, 2010)

That is such an open question.

How old are you?
What interests do you have?
Have you set any goals in your life?
Do you understand how to set goals?
What do you see yourself doing in 25 years?


I ask these questions without really knowing how old you are and your backround...so they may not all be relevant.

Maybe explain a little about yourself without providing too much unnecessary detail.


P.S.
When I was young, I had no direction. It took me about 10 years past highschool to take my first step in the right direction.
_"If I only knew back then what I know today"_


----------



## jackieclayton (Mar 29, 2010)

no.  i've seen it time and time again (not just with photographers, but actors and singers, etc)... use this time in college wisely and valuably... get a degree in a field that has job openings and will pay the bills right out of college.  Photography might not.  I know a brilliant guy who has a masters in opera or something, and has the most beautiful voice, but is 28 years old and waiting tables because he can't get work.  Take photography classes and maybe even pursue a minor if you wanted to... but in my opinion, i definitely would not let that be my one and only degree and trying to make it out in this recession...  yes, many are very sucessful, but its such a risk...


----------



## er111a (Mar 29, 2010)

16 sophomore and enjoy taking photos ALOT


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 29, 2010)

er111a said:


> 16 sophomore and enjoy taking photos ALOT



It takes alot more then liking photography to make a living out of it. Also seeing that "wanna go pro" in your signiture makes me think you wanna be a pro for the wrong reasons. Hell im only a junior in highschool and photography is pretty much my life but i dont think im gonna be majoring in photography.


----------



## white (Mar 29, 2010)

If you think you would enjoy learning the process of creating photographs and just being in that environment, then yes, go for it. That is what I am doing right now and I love it. I did not enroll with hopes and dreams that _someday_ I'd be a professional photographer. I just don't see that happening. The process and the experience is what makes me happy, not the prospect of making money.

So I guess you have to determine what you want out of it. Just keep in mind that with art-related fields, your portfolio will be more important than any degree.


----------



## hopeadelaide (Mar 29, 2010)

DON'T DO IT.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 29, 2010)

Opera singer is a poor analogy to photography. Sorry.
If I had followed jackies advice, I'd be an art teacher in some high school, rather than doing what I love and making a living at it. I would forever regret "playing it safe". 

That said, er1114a, you have plenty of time to decide. Who knows what other subject(s) may strike your fancy between now and your sophmore year of college (when many majors change). Who knows, maybe you have a future in Communications?



white said:


> Just keep in mind that with art-related fields, your portfolio will be more important than any degree.


Ding!


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 29, 2010)

i had thought about the same thing back in HS but like said before it may not always be practical, if anything you could have a major in something  and a minor in photography. hell i joined the air force right out of high school, now am very close to a degree in electronic engineering, and will be starting soon on a degree in criminal psychology. i personally think you cant go wrong with enlisting tho... lol


----------



## jackieclayton (Mar 29, 2010)

my opinion to the OPs question was in no way an attack to you Bitter or anyone else majoring in photography.  I do'nt think it was a poor analogy at all... i'm sure the guy i know wishes he could get paid doing the fine arts he enjoys doing so much but he can't right now and instead of working as an indespensable commodity in society like many of his other fellow graduates, he's waiting tables with 18 year olds... and I'm sure there are many photography majors out there like him.   Had he got a degree in engineering or law and sang on the side has a hobby his life may be completely different than spending his time trying to "make it"

You're very fortunate you are able to make money doing what you love... but a lot of people aren't so.  How many theatre majors want to be paid actors, and how many actually are???  

I think in this economy and getting the chance to go to college (because God knows how hard it is to go back once you've got house, baby, job, bills...), i think playing it safe is a very smart decision that will help solidify his future.  He may never use that degree and end up being the next Ansel Adams... but at least he has something to fall back on....

DING!!!!


----------



## astrostu (Mar 30, 2010)

You'd be better majoring in business and marketing at this point.

Also, it's really obnoxious to bump your own thread *6 MINUTES* after your original post.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 30, 2010)

I didn't take it as an "attack."

I have heard your song and dance for many years. I am quite thankful that I followed my passion, rather than having played it safe, and listened to all those who "knew better". Blah blah, money, blah blah, security, blah blah.

Two sides to the coin. 

I can walk around my city and point to many, many, many succesful local small businesses run by people who have a passion for what they do. A large percentage of them quit those "safe" jobs you speak of. They decided to take the risk, and follow their dream, and made it. I can also walk around during lunch time and see many unhappy people in suits. I can't help but wonder what they would rather be doing.

I also appreciate your tip of the hat to "the economy".
What advice would you have given me 6 months ago if I came asking your opinion on whether or not now, while jobs are at an all time low, gold is at an all time high, is the right time to open a business selling an absolutely useless luxury item?

Acknowledge the two sides of the coin.
I am not a singularity. My situation isn't "rare".
I had to work pretty darm hard, for a long time to prove myself.
Isn't it the same being an engineer, or lawyer?
Then whats the difference, other than telling someone to ignore their passion, and play it safe?

Can an opera singer set up a corner studio and sell his/her services? How many job opportunities are available for an opera singer, anyway?

Can a photographer set up a corner studio and offer his/her services? How many job opportunities are available for a phtographer?

The opera singer is a poor analogy.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm in school for photography right now, and have been for the last 4 years. 




DON'T DO IT. 


As opposed to spending 20 grand a year at art school, spend 20 grand a year on gear and studio space. 

do test after test after test with relevant materials, people, and stylists, and network the sh*t out of yourself. Don't whore yourself out, but try to meet and know everyone who's anyone. It's not easy, and it takes a while, but i've seen people who 5 years ago, had never touched a DSLR in their life and are making a solid living shooting now for big clients like nike and adidas. 

Aside from the fine art aspect, which few schools will give you, photography schools ala Brooks/Hallmark/Art Institutes don't teach art, they teach grip and formula.

You can easily learn photography yourself if you've got enough drive. 'bout the only thing they'll give you is limited exposure to the grip so when you assist, you'll know what a c-stand, box clamp, seamless, and a boom is and how to set them up. 

Unless you want to teach it at the collegiate level, a degree in photography won't give you sh*t, and a bachelors isn't even good enough for that. It's not like you're learning to become a doctor or a lawyer.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Honestly, I think you'd have spent the money on schooling better if you were to major in business of some sort (don't know what school you want to attend).

Like KmH says all the time, learn the business side...that will be what ultimately makes or breaks your success as a "Pro".  Learn to run a successful small business and how to be a successful entrepreneur and the money will be much easier to come by after you graduate.  That's not saying you can't take a photo class or two in college, most bachelor's degrees require you to take a few "elective" classes (basically fun classes if you're not going to minor in anything specific), use the elective slots for your photo classes. 

Get to know the head of the art/photo department and develop a working relationship with him/her, take a few courses they teach, then...when you're done with elective slots, you can bring him/her your work and they won't mind giving you a teachers perspective on shots, being a former student of his/hers.  Not to mention, heads of departments OFTEN have birdies whisper in their ears when jobs/clients become available...your number in their cellphone would be VERY valuable in the beginning.

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## cfeldman10 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think that if you're truly passionate about photography you will learn it on your own. 
Maybe take some intro to photography classes that will help you learn the camera basics and understanding light, but I think majoring in it would be a waste. 
Spend your time out shooting, practicing, getting life experience. Those will ultimately make you gain the most valuable education. Also, start examining light. Everywhere you go, look at light. How does it play in the "Scene"? (scene meaning what you see in front of you). How is the light falling on your subject?

 hope that helps


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's an article published today in the New York Times, which might be considered fair game to throw into the mix. As far as education versus application and practice, I think Switch1FX's comments above make a lot of sense for those who wish to get into commercial/advertising photography. This article shows part of the changing face of the photography business--which is a huge business with many sub-specialties.

For Photographers, the Image of a Shrinking Path - NYTimes.com


----------



## Groupcaptainbonzo (Mar 30, 2010)

Frankly no. Your portfolio will get you jobs. a certificate won't. Find a photographer and assist. That is the best course money can buy, and you don't have to use money to buy it.

a year or two down the line (Earlier than going to Uni) you will have experience, a portfolio, contacts and loads of good memories. Not to mention a three or four year head start on students who are just leaving Uni with none of these things, and a firm belief that ... a good image is one that you can deconstruct in order to analise the angst of the creative jouessence of the torment within the soul which lead to the heartfelt juxtaposition of the specific zeitgheist of the inclusive ciroscuro (These are their spellings not mine). of the image..... etc

P.S. I know , I got one. A lot of fun, but not much use frankly. MOST photography degrees are Arts degrees which use photography as a medium, so, good if you wish to collate or curate collections. As a photographer you will require a much more practical approach than is NORMALLY taught within accademic courses.

Another P.S.   Why are I phone Repairs allowed to drop blatent adverts into a discussion forum...?


----------



## Gseries1 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm just going to throw this out there,,, but liking photography and even being good at photography may not be the determining factors of your success in the industry. What I have found is that personality is very important. 


Are you a social butterfly.
Can you talk to strangers like you've know them for years.
Can you make people smile, often.

If you have those qualities and can take good pictures you might consider majoring in it; if you're shy or people irritate you, you may want it to remain a hobby and find a career more suited to your personality. 

_None of what I said is based off of anything you have said in these forums, I have no idea what kind of personality you have; this is just a general tip I would tell to anyone._


----------



## er111a (Mar 30, 2010)

well i am for sure going to college or a university i have a 3.8 gpa right now


----------



## usayit (Mar 30, 2010)

No.. I don't think it is a good idea to pursue a pure photographic path in college

No.. I don't think it is a good idea to skip college all together to pursue photography.

----

I see college as a investment on your future.  It is an extremely expensive these days and you need to consider return on investment.  Worst case scenario.. you graduate with huge amounts of debt with a degree that doesn't necessarily make you anymore marketable.  Stuck in a $40-50k job for years trying to pay off a huge educational loan and getting no where quickly.  I've seen several examples of this.....  it isn't a pretty place to be in.

On the other hand, not going to college is a very stupid idea (assuming you have the opportunity).  Its more important now than ever before to open doors for opportunities.  When I was in school, a B.S. gave you a guaranteed chance at a good future.. now its MBA's and other advanced degrees.   What does that mean for those that never went to college?  Yes, I know two people through my life that have no college degree and done very well for themselves.  Both will say that they regret it... (One went back to college in his 50s after putting both his daughters through college).

Deciding your studies in college requires a bit of research.  Of course part of that research is determining if it is something fall along your interests but the other side is how you'll stand in the marketplace 10-20-30 years from now.  The days of choosing a study purely on interests is over..... simply because the cost is so great.  Find a happy medium between interests, marketability, salary predictions, job availability, and how well they survive up swings in the economy.   

For those with an interests in photography, I have seen great success from those that pursued it via a journalism or business path.  I considered photography but came to a quick realization that I'd rather enjoy it with another career path.  I chose pure Computer Engineering path.  Looking back, I would have faired better if I had chosen a Major in Computer Science and Minored in Business (special program offered).   With the outsourcing and the bursting of the ".com" bubble, I would have faired a much better chance at a study that gave me breadth not depth.  I might have had a chance at starting a business in photography when I was unemployed for two years.


----------



## Gseries1 (Mar 30, 2010)

usayit said:


> No.. I don't think it is a good idea to pursue a pure photographic path in college
> 
> No.. I don't think it is a good idea to skip college all together to pursue photography.
> 
> ...



Totally agree, while I love photography and writing more than anything I am getting my degree in accounting,,, on the other hand I plan to go back and get an associates in photography or writing _or both_ *AFTER *I get my accounting degree. That doesn't mean nobody should go to art school I just don't think that I am an amazing photographer nor do I have the personality to deal with people at that emotional level; hence the accounting degree.


----------



## Gaerek (Mar 30, 2010)

First of all, I agree with what Bitter has said. If photography is your passion, and you see yourself as a pro in the future, then by all means, do it. BUT, I don't think majoring in photography is the right way to go about it.

Professional photography is more about marketing yourself than it is about photography. I have seen tons of very successful 'professional' photographers whose work is mediocre at best. But, because they know the business end of it, they are very successful. I've also seen plenty of absolutely amazing pro photographers who get very little business because they simply don't know how to market themselves.

Lesson here is this. If you're going to go to college to become a pro photographer, get yourself a business degree. Learn how to market yourself. Learn to brand yourself. Learn how to generate business. Learn the boring business side of the industry. You can learn all the photography skills you need to become a pro by doing what you're doing right now. Reading forums, doing research, shooting and getting feedback. The business end is what's going to make you successful.


----------



## JeffieLove (Mar 30, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> no.  i've seen it time and time again (not just with photographers, but actors and singers, etc)... use this time in college wisely and valuably... get a degree in a field that has job openings and will pay the bills right out of college....



I have to agree with this. I have decided recently that while I am working on a bachelors degree in social work, I will also work on a certificate or associates in photography. But I'm just a study-holic and am enjoying
my time as a full time student and being able to stay with my kids most of the time. It's tight financially for me considering I have 2 kids and I am living on a students budget with no actual job. 

Long story short, I would recommend you look into doing something similar. Go to school for something that will be "real" and work on a second degree or a certificate in photography at the same time. 

The way I am looking at it, I am going to school full time for what I need to do and I am doing something fun for me at the same time


----------



## patrickt (Mar 30, 2010)

When I was in high school my dream was to get laid a lot. Fortunately, or not, I didn't major in that.

If your dream is to be a professional photographer, study business administration. I've known excellent photographers who couldn't earn a living doing photography. There are others who have made a ton of money and are broke.

If your dream is to be an artist, become a licensed electrician so you can support yourself while you pursue your muse.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Mar 30, 2010)

A great way to get in to photography is to assist a great photographer....you need to be in a major market city...like NY....work for a successful photographer in the vein you like eg. fashion or still life...you will learn the craft faster and develop your own style as you learn....assist for at least 3 years....maybe 2 different photographers......your pay will be very low...be ready for that..but...after that time you will have met important people in the industry and that is invaluabe....connections and networking are just as important as a good portfolio


----------



## usayit (Mar 30, 2010)

Gaerek said:


> First of all, I agree with what Bitter has said. If photography is your passion, and you see yourself as a pro in the future, then by all means, do it. BUT, I don't think majoring in photography is the right way to go about it.



I can't tell you how many people pass through the TPF and believe they have the talent and drive... whether they "actually" do have what it takes is a different discussion.



> Lesson here is this. If you're going to go to college to become a pro photographer, get yourself a business degree.



Yup.. if not business... marketing...  writing..  journalism  etc...


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 30, 2010)

I love to do this, I love to do that, etc................until it becomes a job.

There is nothing like a job to ruin a good hobby.
Time and again people have a hobby while working a "job", and decide to leave the "job" for the love of their hobby.

Soon the hobby becomes a "job", and it is not what it was when it was a hobby.

Couple that with the influx of digital photography, dwindling job base for photographers and the _"HOARDE OF PICTURE TAKERS"_ (myself included), and all of a sudden it is not the same industry it was just 10 years ago.


So... a different game plan has to be developed, you need to be able to adapt. 

If you can do all of that and a whatever else will rear it's head during your process, then keep thinking about it. Remember, you will be starting out, not finishing your career.

Where is photography headed???????????????????????? You need to know


----------



## icassell (Mar 30, 2010)

Not meaning to cause angst, but you might be interested in this:

For Photographers, the Image of a Shrinking Path - NYTimes.com

EDIT:  Ooops ... I didn't notice that Derrel beat me to it.  Ah well, it's still an interesting read.


----------



## er111a (Mar 30, 2010)

very good points


----------



## BRIANxJDM (Mar 30, 2010)

Do it if you have someone to help pays for bill but I don't think it is a good idea. The best way to take pictures is to learn it yourself ;]


----------



## er111a (Mar 30, 2010)

true mu grandmother was a pro photographer


----------



## matteahmb (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it might depend on what you want to do in photography.  I am a professional and I would say if you want to work for yourself, then maybe a major in business with a minor in photography.  You should have a very good understanding of lighting and how to work the camera, but if you have that down...the business side would be extremely helpful.  Otherwise, I think people will hire someone who has great images and can provide consistent results with or without a degree.


----------



## er111a (Mar 30, 2010)

you spent your first post on this thanks


----------



## Groupcaptainbonzo (Apr 3, 2010)

So don't say no one told you. Some    R E A L L Y   god advice (Pro & Con) here.


----------



## I_amgomez (Apr 3, 2010)

I started to do that but changed to digital media because when I looked more into majoring in photography, you have to know a lot about not only digital but you have to learn film and development first. so Its all personal likeness


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 3, 2010)

double major if you are.
im majoring in photography and journalism.
or just do a minor in it.
have something to fall back on if you're not graduating from an Art University that guarantees jobs before and after graduation.


----------



## er111a (Apr 3, 2010)

hey you revived the post haha


----------



## rusty9 (Apr 3, 2010)

don't do it. photographers don't make much money. even professionals don't make a lot. so one year after you get your degree you will probably regret it and wish you majored in something that can be useful later on. besides photography imo is more of a hobby and why would you waste the money for that major when you can learn as you go and read books?


----------



## iBats (Apr 4, 2010)

major in business and a minor in photography, or studio art its kinda self explanitory why you would have the business degree

According to Education Portal in 2002, the average annual salary of people employed as photographers was $24,040.

It's nice to have a degree from a photo school, but costs more in money and lost career time than it's worth. If you have what it takes you can teach yourself faster. If you don't have the eye, no schooling will teach it to you.

This is coming from 

How to Become a Professional Photographer


----------



## usayit (Apr 4, 2010)

My observation... is that a business degree is one of the most flexible studies one can pursue.  It might not have the depth of some of studies but it sure has the breadth.  I've seen it open many doors or opportunity.  From what I've seen the past decade, people with a solid business background have faired much better in this economic downturn from those of us with a solid background in the computer field.

Also considering that many photographers are independent businessmen as well... its a good thing to learn and study.  If photography is a core interest, I see no reason against incorporating into your course study as a minor...  toss it up a bit.  

I personally regret not incorporating business into my computer engineering study...


----------



## Dwig (Apr 4, 2010)

matteahmb said:


> I think it might depend on what you want to do in photography.  I am a professional and I would say if you want to work for yourself, then maybe a major in business with a minor in photography. ...



Seconded. I spent a good quarter century running high-end specialty camera stores that had a large customer base of true professional photographers (defined in this case as earning greater than 50% of their total family income via their photography). Many failed in the business and almost none because they were unskilled technically. Almost all failures were due to a lack of business skill. If you want to be an independent studio photographer you must have excellent business skills to survive.

Business skill can be learned "on the streets", but only when you have a day job to support your side line photo business while you learn. This takes years, often decades, to do.

If you want to be an artist then an art school photo program can be good. The training will do nothing to feed you for the rest of your life, but could do much to bring out what artistic ability you have.


----------



## vtf (Apr 4, 2010)

Do what you love so in 20 years theres no regrets. What you learn in your twenties finds you joy in your thirties, success in your 40's, comfort in your 50's and satisfaction in your retirement. 
My only suggestion is to broaden your scope to maybe graphic artistry and a specialty in the photography side of the work. just an opinion.
vtf


----------



## Weaving Wax (Apr 18, 2010)

I_amgomez said:


> I started to do that but changed to digital media because when I looked more into majoring in photography, you have to know a lot about not only digital but you have to learn film and development first. so Its all personal likeness



Where did you go to college?


----------



## er111a (Apr 18, 2010)

and its revived once again haha


----------



## vd853 (Apr 18, 2010)

NO! do something that will land you a good job. Then you could buy all the photography gadgets that you want and enjoy shooting YOUR OWN pictures. If you want, you can maybe audit the photography classes, or consider it later on when your life is settled.


----------



## Stormchase (Apr 19, 2010)

I think any art shouldnt involve schooling. If you can be a pro at it ... well it will happen. after you are pro and you really feel you need that peice of paper to get you to the next level then thats different. till then be pro for a little while before concidering. Keep working on the fun of it and get the game down a little better. You have come a long way but still a ways to go pro. School will not " really " get you there.


----------



## er111a (Apr 19, 2010)

agreed


----------



## TheBoombaGnome (Apr 19, 2010)

You could even do something like what I'm doing.  Right now I'm a Journalism major (I love writing for some strange reason), with a minor in photography.  Think about something you love as well, and then see if there's anyway that you can connect that to photography.  Photo and Journalism is a good combo - I can write my articles AND take my own pictures.  Just think of how you could still keep photography a portion of your life.  Even if you don't major OR minor in it...take some classes...

Although I will say, as a Sophomore in High School, I wanted to do web design.  I changed my mind on "when I grow up I want to be a ______________" about 100 times between my Sophomore and Senior year...so just lay low, think about it...see what else is kind of sparking your interest and just follow your heart...

Boomba


----------



## er111a (Apr 19, 2010)

yea I know what you mean


----------



## TiCoyote (Apr 19, 2010)

You know, you're just the right age to be an intern or an assistant.  What kind of photographer do you want to be?  Wedding season is starting up.  Find a local photag who wants an assistant.  Go on a few shoots, shadow him/her, see if it's the lifestyle you want.  

Photography classes in college will teach you a lot about compositional theory, and it will provide an excellent environment for really good feedback and criticism.  Some programs will also enable you to network.  

Many schools offer a major in visual arts or studio or something similar.  You then have the option to concentrate in one area such as photography.  

I'm about to hire a wedding photographer, and whether s/he went to RISD, NYU, or Joe Shmoe's Kolij won't really make a difference.  I'm looking at portfolios and listening to reviews from friends.  

If you're planning to go into journalism, that's another story.  I don't know much about that, but I bet your local newspaper wouldn't mind an intern.


----------



## Mhari (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving photography is not enough if you want it to become your source of income though it is helpful. I was like you before, thinking what kind of business should I get. Then I remembered what my cousin told me about a man that could really help me to decide. I gave it a try and yes, he&#8217;s my superhero&#8230; he was a great help to me and will be my superhero until my business is done &#8211; Mr. Wilson Luna. You could meet him if you want. This coming May, there will be another 2-day workshop &#8220;FREE&#8221; in Australia. You could meet other business buddies there and you&#8217;ll not regret it for sure!

Visit him at http://wilsonluna.net.


----------

